# Hypo rant



## smile4loubie (Sep 26, 2010)

These hypo's are driving me insane. At least one a day some times more. They make me feel sooooo sick. My morning sickness makes me feel rough too thankfully not been sick yet. Is there anything i can do to reduce them? X


----------



## Smit (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi,
Didn't want to read and run. Sorry to hear about the hypo's. Could you try and reduce your background a little and see if that makes any difference? x


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 26, 2010)

Smit said:


> Hi,
> Didn't want to read and run. Sorry to hear about the hypo's. Could you try and reduce your background a little and see if that makes any difference? x


Thanks for the idea. Will try that


----------



## Smit (Sep 26, 2010)

Might not work, but worth a try. Hope it works for you, got my fingers crossed. x x


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 27, 2010)

Smit said:


> Might not work, but worth a try. Hope it works for you, got my fingers crossed. x x



It worked for me 

Didnt stop them all but helped loads.

I went from 26 insulatard to 18, big drop, took it down 2 units at it time till we got there.

Hypos do make sickness worse, but it doesnt always means your low if your sick.
Just means you have a good mix up of hormones in your body, great for baby at least 

xx


----------



## rachelha (Sep 28, 2010)

Poor you, hypos don't help with the tiredness either.  Can you remind us what medication you are on?  I cut back my background and bolus ratios, but I don't know how it would work for type 2.  Can you contact your dsn?


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 28, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Poor you, hypos don't help with the tiredness either.  Can you remind us what medication you are on?  I cut back my background and bolus ratios, but I don't know how it would work for type 2.  Can you contact your dsn?



I'm on novarapid and levemir. Been diabetic 6 year on insulin last 4. I don't think its much different really


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 28, 2010)

I hope your not sick. 4 times today for me, not fair at all.

Thought it has stopped a few days ago.

Speak to your team, your meds might be to much for now xx


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 28, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> I hope your not sick. 4 times today for me, not fair at all.
> 
> Thought it has stopped a few days ago.
> 
> Speak to your team, your meds might be to much for now xx


How far gone are you ? My mum didn't have much morning sickness with me so I'm hoping mine won't be too bad. And hers was with twins lol


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 28, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> How far gone are you ? My mum didn't have much morning sickness with me so I'm hoping mine won't be too bad. And hers was with twins lol



20 weeks 2 days. My mums was really bad with us both.

My friend was sick 20 times a day she had to go to hospital and they put her on those pills. Shes nearly 20 weeks so really close, She couldnt look after her other son. So i could have been worse, no more than 5 times in one day


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 28, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> 20 weeks 2 days. My mums was really bad with us both.
> 
> My friend was sick 20 times a day she had to go to hospital and they put her on those pills. Shes nearly 20 weeks so really close, She couldnt look after her other son. So i could have been worse, no more than 5 times in one day


When is it supposed to stop?


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 29, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> When is it supposed to stop?



About 15 weeks i think, its different for every person. Some get none. xx


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll join the club here Lou! I get hypos alot even if I don't have any Novorapid. It drives me bananas!!

I find yogurt is a good thing to have (recommended by my Dietician!)


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 29, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> About 15 weeks i think, its different for every person. Some get none. xx



I agree- only been sick 3 times I think and I am now 9+3 weeks


----------

